# Android Auto Stuck in Day Mode



## mbidewel (Mar 29, 2017)

This is kind of a question / workaround post. My 2017 Cruze screen stays in day mode no matter the time of day. This makes using Google Maps at night a dicey proposition as looking at the bright screen compromises your night vision. Has anyone else seen this? I did find a workaround using Androd Auto developer options:

https://ausdroid.net/2016/10/31/manually-activate-night-mode-android-auto/

For me using "phone-controlled works around the issue.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Odd, I've actually seen mine switch between modes on its own without issue. Galaxy S8 on 7.0 here. Do you have location for Google itself or something turned off or any system packages disabled on your phone? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mbidewel (Mar 29, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> Odd, I've actually seen mine switch between modes on its own without issue. Galaxy S8 on 7.0 here. Do you have location for Google itself or something turned off or any system packages disabled on your phone?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I will double check, but I don't believe so. I have a Google Pixel running 8.1. I don't really use my GPS at night much so I don't have too many data points. I do know that in August I had to make a pre dawn trip and Google Maps was in day mode then as well. Could be a bug on my phone. When does it switch from day to night for you? Do you have a 2016 or 2017?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

2016(.5) with 8" display. I've seen it switch as the sun goes down - ~5 PM as of late. I don't know if it's the car or the phone that makes it switch modes to be honest. It closely coincides with the auto lights turning on, but I don't know if it happens at the same exact time or not.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Oddly enough my AA was stuck on day mode once.

Turning the headlights on and off didn't help.

Disconnecting and reconnecting my phone didn't help.

What did the trick was adjusting the dash light brightness once. After clicking that switch once now everything behaves as normal again.


----------

